# WRX Vs. GTO



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Here's a video on YouTube comparing the WRX to the GTO. I'm kind of surprised they compared the two since they are radically different cars. They liked the WRX more, but it's kind of like comparing a Challenger to a Boxter. They're different animals. 

I like the GTO more, not because I own one, but because I don't want to drive around in something that looks like it came out of a cereal box and has an exhaust that sounds like my sister's hair dryer.






Thoughts?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Two different class of cars. Comparing apples to oranges. There isn't an Amish buggy out there that can keep up with my GTO but I ain't making a video about it.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

coincidentally i saw this video the other day and i thought it was ridiculous,,i do like the sti's dont get me wrong,,but the GTO looks better on the outside and extremely moreso on the inside,,the only loss compared to the sti is in the handling which is no where near as important as drag which the GTO is superior in,,,and come on when u pull up in a GTO who gets more attention on the road,,i got that same exact yellow one there and its a bad ride


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Doesn't the spoiler on the WRX look like a handle you can pick up the car with? The freakin' thing looks like it should be in a box on a shelf at Toys 'R Us. Isn't it shorter and lighter and AWD and... 

Stupid comparison. I totally agree. I just like seeing the GTO ripping around. Makes me all warm and crazy inside.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

WRXs are no joke, but their top end just isn't there. Yeah, yeah, yeah, you can boost this and that, but mod for mod you're better off working with the LS2.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

My udder brudder by different mothers has an STI. He took it to Salt Lake and left it with Cooper Engineering. After a larger Turbo and a few other mods. This is one mean machine. It rides like a lumber wagon and is not made for long trips. Though its acceleration is impressive, it still lacks the finishing power of our Goats. Certainly both are great cars, but different as day and night. No comparison. I guess they were hard up for a story.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

:agree They would never be raced in the same class professionally... 2 completely different animals.


----------



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

No way they are in the same class. And yes the wing on the sti is a cart handle.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Both are awsome cars in the own righs and I would buy both. But you really can't compare the 2 legitly.


----------

